# Oden's rehab going "perfectly"



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Great, great news for all Blazer fans!!



> . . . Oden's rehabilitation from microfracture surgery on his right knee is going perfectly. Blazers athletic trainer Jay Jensen said two areas of concern in the first two months after surgery would be his right quadriceps and whether he could retain his range of motion without experiencing any pain or swelling.
> 
> As it turns out, Jensen said Oden's right quadriceps is bigger than his left, and *he has full range of motion without any pain or any swelling in the right knee.* And Jensen raved about Oden's work ethic during his rehab.
> 
> "He has been great. You ask him to do something and he does it,'' Jensen said. "He's just a great kid.''


http://blog.oregonlive.com/behindblazersbeat/2007/11/experiencing_portland_big_luke.html


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Sounds like good news, but until I see him playing on the court, I am not going to get excited.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Quick raved about Oden's recoery on 1080's pre-game show last night, too. It's very encouraging to hear!

And, I don't know if it's worth its own thread, but while we're on the topic of Oden, I just wanted to share this hilarious <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28y5NTprYRI" target="_new">ESPN: The Magazine commercial,</a> featuring Greg himself.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

Great news! Glad to hear.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

This is the best news I've ever heard in the entirety of my short uneventful life.

I didn't expect to hear anything less, but it's still good to hear.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

:drool:


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

ebott said:


> This is the best news I've ever heard in the entirety of my short uneventful life.


You bet!!! I'm looking forward to at least 10 years of watching Greg Oden destroy the NBA in a Blazers uniform, and that is starting to look a little more likely after hearing this news.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Great news. With no pressure to rush him, he should be in top shape when he returns.


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

This is terrific news. I actually need some good news these days... I feel terrible for Oden and I can't wait to see him prove that himself next year. Thanks for posting this Talkhard.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Quick's full story on Oden's recovery from Sunday's Oregonian.


----------



## <-=*PdX*=-> (Oct 11, 2007)

I have been saying he will play this year! Blazers just are saying he is out for the season to not get our hopes up.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

<-=*PdX*=-> said:


> I have been saying he will play this year! Blazers just are saying he is out for the season to not get our hopes up.


I hope he doesn't. I'm afraid he'll come back to early and hurt his knee. Give him a year to be safe. I like to think we'll make it to the playoffs, but even if we do I wouldn't take the chance.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I couldn't figure out why KP applied for the player waiver to get a sub for Oden when it expired only a few days later. I think I figured it out. It was a way to guarantee that Oden would not return at any time this season, even if he thought he was ready. The Blazers basically locked him off of the court for the season by getting the waiver. This will keep him from rushing back or coming back a little too soon if the Blazers are in the playoff hunt or playoffs. Very wise.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

GOD said:


> I couldn't figure out why KP applied for the player waiver to get a sub for Oden when it expired only a few days later. I think I figured it out. It was a way to guarantee that Oden would not return at any time this season, even if he thought he was ready. The Blazers basically locked him off of the court for the season by getting the waiver. This will keep him from rushing back or coming back a little too soon if the Blazers are in the playoff hunt or playoffs. Very wise.


Nope. The waiver does not prevent Oden from coming back early. Even if the Blazers had used the waiver (which I think has expired) Oden would have been free to come back whenever he was ready. 

barfo


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

barfo said:


> Nope. The waiver does not prevent Oden from coming back early. Even if the Blazers had used the waiver (which I think has expired) Oden would have been free to come back whenever he was ready.
> 
> barfo


Then I'm still confused by the move. Oh well. I hope Oden stays off the court all year and comes back totally healthy next season.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

GOD said:


> Then I'm still confused by the move. Oh well. I hope Oden stays off the court all year and comes back totally healthy next season.


I hope he stays off the court long enough - however long that is.

I predict that he'll start playing after the all-star break. I'm not sure that'll help the team this year, but it probably will help him get ready for next year.

barfo


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

barfo said:


> I hope he stays off the court long enough - however long that is.
> 
> I predict that he'll start playing after the all-star break. I'm not sure that'll help the team this year, but it probably will help him get ready for next year.
> 
> barfo


Wow, I hope not. A lot of the players that have had problems with this surgery are the ones that came back early. Oden is a lot younger, but I just wouldn't take the chance. How far are we from the all-star break? He's only 2 months from the surgery now.


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

Maybe he'll be ready to come back for the playoffs 

Stepping Razor


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

GOD said:


> Then I'm still confused by the move. Oh well. I hope Oden stays off the court all year and comes back totally healthy next season.


If the rules allow us to apply for an exception, why not do it and keep our options open?


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

if we make playoffs without him, then i don't want him playing in the playoffs, my guess is early march or never this season


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

I'm dead set against Oden playing this year, even if he and the doctors think he's 100%. I don't even want him putting on a uniform or touching a ball. Just remember what happened when Amare Stoudamire came back too early and reinjured himself. 

Let's give this thing lots of time so Oden's knee can get really strong for next year. Plus, if he plays his first game next year, he has a chance to be rookie of the year. If he comes back after the all-star game this year, he'll never have a chance at ROY.

Play it safe, Greg. Stay on the bench. We need you strong and healthy for the next 15 years.


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

Talkhard said:


> I'm dead set against Oden playing this year, even if he and the doctors think he's 100%. I don't even want him even putting on a uniform or touching a ball. Just remember what happened when Amare Stoudamire came back too early and reinjured himself.
> 
> Let's give this thing lots of time so Oden's knee can get really strong for next year. Plus, if he plays his first game next year, he has a chance to be rookie of the year. If he comes back after the all-star game this year, he'll never have a chance at ROY.
> 
> Play it safe, Greg. Stay on the bench. We need you strong and healthy for the next 15 years.


Yep, agreed in every way. Save it for next year, Greg.

Stepping Razor


----------



## HurraKane212 (Aug 2, 2007)

GOD said:


> Then I'm still confused by the move. Oh well. I hope Oden stays off the court all year and comes back totally healthy next season.


You gotta keep your options open. It was basically a chance at free money in case we wanted to make a deal. You gotta make the attempt at a potential free 2 million. If we *were* offered a trade, we could then sweeten the pot a bit.~Nathan


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

gambitnut said:


> If the rules allow us to apply for an exception, why not do it and keep our options open?



I should explain why I was confused that the Blazers applied for the exemption. 
We had 15 players under contract and so if we used the exemption, we would still have had to cut one of the Blazers under contract. Plus, by the time we applied for the waiver, it was late in the process, so we only had about a week to use it expired. The amount of money that it allowed us to use on the player was 1/2 of Oden's contract, which is not enough to lure any quality players. By the time we applied for it, there were almost no unsigned players of any worth.

So you put all that together and it seemed like an odd move. All it did was give the Blazers a tiny window with tiny funds to cut a player and sign a worse one.



HurraKane212 said:


> You gotta keep your options open. It was basically a chance at free money in case we wanted to make a deal. You gotta make the attempt at a potential free 2 million. If we *were* offered a trade, we could then sweeten the pot a bit.~Nathan


I think you are right, but it just seemed obvious that it was not going to be used. All it did was let players like Green know that they might lose their spot.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

You know what's amazing, John Stockton had Microfractury surgery years ago, before it was refined and doctors knew how to deal with it. It took him TWO MONTHS to recover from it and he was back leading his team in the playoffs. Now that's crazy. 

But yeah, looking at the injury history of guys like Jamaal Mashburn, Penny Hardaway, Allan Houston, etc., It makes sense that we let him rest the whole year. We aren't doing too bad without him anyways. 3-3. At this point, either we need to play well enough to make the playoffs or suck enough to win the lottery again. 

Amare and Zach show that you can recover from this surgery. Seeing Oden jump to the rafters and swat shots in summer league was amazing, and I hope that he will recover a majority of his athleticism.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

If he's healthy, I want Oden to come back this year. I trust the doctors to know when the right time is.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

No way I want Oden to come back this year. I don't want any chance to Jeopardize his career and it wouldn't really make that much difference for our team this year. There is a chance we might make the playoffs but getting Oden back for the end of the season or playoffs wouldn't get us past the first round anyway. Why take the chance? I also think there is no way the Blazers would even think about bringing him back this year even if the Doctors said that it might be ok.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Tortimer said:


> I also think there is no way the Blazers would even think about bringing him back this year even if the Doctors said that it might be ok.


I think you're right. Management is taking the long view of this situation, just as they should.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Amare Stoudamire came back after 5 months, played a few games, and was then shut down for the rest of that season.

There is NO NEED to play Greg Oden this year, even if the team is scrapping for an 8th seed. A first-round exit this season with the potential for an Oden setback is worthless IMO. Let this group play together, get a mid-to-late lottery pick, and stash someone in Europe for another year or two unless Lottery Lightening strikes again.

I really hope KP and the rest of the organization is putting Greg Oden out of the picture until this summer.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I really doubt the Blazers will suit up Oden this year. In fact, I would wager a months' salary on it. Think about it. What gain is there for Oden? For the Blazers? There's no benefit. It's not happening. 

He's not going to develop chemistry or rapport with the team for five or six games in April. He's not going to get any helpful experience that he couldn't get next season.

In fact, I'll speculate that Portland keeps Oden out of the summer league next summer.

So, to everyone who thinks he might at one point suit up for any reason at all this year ... don't panic. It won't happen.


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

Come May it will be almost 8 months of rehab if the Blazers are still alive in the playoffs I would think about playing him only if he is feeling great after five months.


----------



## Sug (Aug 7, 2006)

2k said:


> Come May it will be almost 8 months of rehab if the Blazers are still alive in the playoffs I would think about playing him only if he is feeling great after five months.


At that point bringing him in might not be all that great. The team would have to adjust. The best thing to do is let him do a full year of rehab as well as allow him to lift like a mad man for his upper body. If they can get Oden into the same shape they got Aldridge into last year he is gonna be a monster. Aldridge only had about 6 weeks off and Bobby Medina had him going hard. I can't wait for Bobby Medina to get to work on Oden, because he has a lot more room to work with considering that Oden is out for the year.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

GOD said:


> So you put all that together and it seemed like an odd move. All it did was give the Blazers a tiny window with tiny funds to cut a player and sign a worse one..


Maybe they plan on using it in a trade or at least wanted the option.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

barfo said:


> I hope he stays off the court long enough - however long that is.
> 
> I predict that he'll start playing after the all-star break. I'm not sure that'll help the team this year, but it probably will help him get ready for next year.
> 
> barfo


I agree with you here. I think it will get him used to the speed and agility needed to play in the NBA.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

TLo said:


> I trust the doctors to know when the right time is.


exactly 

A lot of posters seem to be under the false impression that the various knee injuries that have been treated by MF are the same and therefore should require the same amount of rehab. It's been reported many many times that GO's injury is relatively minor so it follows that his rehab period will be shorter then others. 

I'm sure that the Blazers won't have him back this season unless he's thought of as good to go by the professionals in charge of his health. He's the cash cow of the organization and this season's chances are not more important then season ticket sales over the next decade.

STOMP


----------

